# Installing Samba without internet connection



## mack11 (Sep 10, 2013)

How to install Samba without an Internet connection? FreeBSD 8.4.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2013)

You will need to download either the source tarballs or the packages to be able to do anything. It doesn't materialize out of thin air


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 10, 2013)

mack11 said:
			
		

> How to install Samba without an Internet connection? FreeBSD 8.4.


First welcome to the forums.

@SirDice basically explained the whole thing, but because this is your first post let me elaborate a little bit. The problem with your question is that it's much too broad, you're not making it clear what your actual problem is. For all I know your problem is that you need to get your Internet connection working in order to install Samba. Or the other way around: you're basically wondering how to build packages in general, where the lack of Internet is simply a side-issue.

The problem: if we explain one situation and it turns out to be another issue then we have all basically wasted our time a little. And that doesn't help anyone (nor is it very motivating).

So; in general. If you have an issue with the ports collection your best start is the ports(7) manual page. This explains the basic things you can do in the ports collection.

In this case my advice would be to look into the `# make packages` command. Build the packages on one machine (don't forget that Samba requires other packages to be present), then copy those to the target machine and install them there.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 12, 2013)

And these are the dependencies that need to be built from source*:*

```
Port:	samba4-4.0.8
Path:	/usr/ports/net/samba4
Info:	A free SMB/CIFS and AD/DC server and client for UNIX
Maint:	timur@FreeBSD.org
B-deps:	avahi-app-0.6.31 ca_root_nss-3.15.1_1 cups-client-1.5.4_1 cyrus-sasl-2.1.26_2 dbus-1.6.12 dbus-glib-0.100.2 expat-2.1.0 gamin-0.1.10_6 gdbm-1.10 gettext-0.18.3 glib-2.36.3 gmp-5.1.2 gnome_subr-1.0 gnomehier-3.0 gnutls-2.12.23_1 gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2 kbproto-1.0.6 ldb-1.1.16 libICE-1.0.8,1 libSM-1.2.1,1 libX11-1.6.1,1 libXau-1.0.8 libXdmcp-1.1.1 libdaemon-0.14 libexecinfo-1.1_3 libffi-3.0.13 libgcrypt-1.5.3 libgpg-error-1.12 libiconv-1.14_1 libinotify-20110829 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 libsunacl-1.0 libtasn1-2.14 libxcb-1.9.1 libxml2-2.8.0_2 nettle-2.7.1 openldap-client-2.4.36 p11-kit-0.16.3 p5-Parse-Pidl-4.0.8 p5-Parse-Yapp-1.05 pcre-8.33 perl-5.14.4 pkgconf-0.9.3 popt-1.16 python-2.7_1,2 python2-2 python27-2.7.5_3 talloc-2.0.8 tdb-1.2.12,1 tevent-0.9.18 xproto-7.0.24
R-deps:	avahi-app-0.6.31 ca_root_nss-3.15.1_1 cups-client-1.5.4_1 cyrus-sasl-2.1.26_2 db41-4.1.25_4 dbus-1.6.12 dbus-glib-0.100.2 expat-2.1.0 gamin-0.1.10_6 gdbm-1.10 gettext-0.18.3 glib-2.36.3 gmp-5.1.2 gnome_subr-1.0 gnomehier-3.0 gnutls-2.12.23_1 gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2 heimdal-1.5.2_4 kbproto-1.0.6 ldb-1.1.16 libICE-1.0.8,1 libSM-1.2.1,1 libX11-1.6.1,1 libXau-1.0.8 libXdmcp-1.1.1 libdaemon-0.14 libexecinfo-1.1_3 libffi-3.0.13 libgcrypt-1.5.3 libgpg-error-1.12 libiconv-1.14_1 libinotify-20110829 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 libsunacl-1.0 libtasn1-2.14 libxcb-1.9.1 libxml2-2.8.0_2 nettle-2.7.1 openldap-client-2.4.36 p11-kit-0.16.3 pcre-8.33 perl-5.14.4 popt-1.16 python-2.7_1,2 python2-2 python27-2.7.5_3 samba-nsupdate-9.8.4.1 talloc-2.0.8 tdb-1.2.12,1 tevent-0.9.18 xproto-7.0.24
WWW:	http://www.samba.org/
```
Maybe some dependencies, need other dependencies. So you actually speak about a lot of packages. It's not so easy. Another way is to download the DVD of FreeBSD witch which already has a stable version of ports and install Samba from there*.*


----------

